#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > سوال: چگونگی گذاشتن پسورد روی یک فایل به اشتراک گذاشته شده

## siasina

با سلام و احترام خدمت اساتید شبکه

من یه کار ساده میخوام انجام بدم اما نتونستم :
یه فایل اکسل دارم که میخوام شیرش کنم (به اشتراک بذارم) با یه سیستم دیگه توی شبکه با آی پی مشخص. اما نمیخوام دیگر سیستم هایی که به این شبکه وصل هستن بتونن به اون فایل دسترسی داشته باشن. (فقط اون آی پی فایل رو ببینه و بتونه بازش کنه)
چه کار باید بکنم ؟
اگه با ویندوز میشه یا برنامه ای برای این کار وجود داره معرفیش کنید. ممنون میشم.


شبکه: معمولی لن هست (اکتیو دایرکتوری نیست)
ویندوز ها هم هر دو 7 هستن.

----------

*forud*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## siasina

مددی !

----------

*forud*

----------


## mjzaret

در این مورد بعید بدونم کاری بشه انجام داد.

در هر صورت پیشنهادم اینه که برای خود فایل اکسل پسورد بزارید تا در صورتی که دیگران پسوردش رو نداشته باشند نمی‌تونند فایل رو باز کنند.

من هم دنبال چنین چیزی بودم. اما در شبکه ورکگروپ چنین چیزی امکان نداره.

البته نرم افزارهایی هستند که برای نمایش محتویات پوشه باید رمز رو وارد کرد.

برای مثال Folder Lock که فایلش رو درون یک پوشه قرار می‌دید و اقدام به مخفی کردن فایلها می‌کنید.

موقع دیدن محتویات فولدر باید رمز وارد شده رو داشته باشید.

*شاد باشید*

----------

*forud*

----------


## enzomartini

*دوست عزیز شما میتونی با دادن permission به کاربران اون کامپیوتر کاری کنی که فقط اون کامپیوتر بهش دسترسی داشته باشه .
*

----------

*forud*,*mj_blue*

----------

